# Paddle and Rod leash



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Where do you guys get your paddle and rod leash from?


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

wild river outfitters/va.b beach and newtown road behind O'sullivan's
hmm. fairfax, thats a long way for a paddle and leash. 
a little help here people.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Help Please!!


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Seen many on e-bay, Mail order from kayakfishingstuff.com, 
Should be a kayak store around the DC area. Dick's might also be worth a try.

Robert


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

You can make your own until you can buy the store bought kind. Paracord or small webbing, brass snaps and tywraps.
Remember, use small tywraps on the paddle leash ( both ends) so you can break free in case of an entanglement.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Another make-it-yourself variety until you can find a store-bought:

4' of surgical tubing. Cut a 1" slit lengthwise all the way through, about 2" from the end. Run the other end through the slit making a slip knot. Do the same on the other end. Done.
.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I like the leashes made by Scotty for rods. I bought mine from REI.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks everyone...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

just called Wilderness System and their prices on scupper plugs is 6 bucks a piece  

KFS sells a pair for 5 dollars I believe.

Or I can go to wally world and get some foam golf balls and make myself one, probaly under 3 dollars.


----------

